# short hiking boots gaiter for MTB shoes?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

does anyone wear boots gaiter on their MTB shoes?

Small rocks, dirt often get into shoes whenever I ride my bike.

is it good idea to wear gaiters?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

It’s best to wear neoprene chest waders. That keeps rocks out plus it protects the entire lower body from road rash in a crash. Takes a little getting used to, but after a few rides you won’t even know they’re on.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sir kayakalot said:


> It's best to wear neoprene chest waders. That keeps rocks out plus it protects the entire lower body from road rash in a crash. Takes a little getting used to, but after a few rides you won't even know they're on.


^This!

I recommend cutting the boots off and riding without shoes though. No shoes means no place for rocks, dirt, etc. to collect.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Nat said:


> ^This!
> 
> I recommend cutting the boots off and riding without shoes though. No shoes means no place for rocks, dirt, etc. to collect.


don't try to get smart junior. tsk tsk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Picard said:


> don't try to get smart junior. tsk tsk


The Captain must be nice if The Captain wants honest, helpful opinions.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Salomon Trail gaiters work for me.
If it's more dodgy, Shimano MW5 shoes.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nat said:


> ^This!
> 
> I recommend cutting the boots off and riding without shoes though. No shoes means no place for rocks, dirt, etc. to collect.


I ride in just Teva's and my mask...nothing else.

Gotta prevent COVID...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What's wrong with a little dirt on your socks? What’s the point of a mountain biking if you don’t get it a little dirty? Sheesh!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> What's wrong with a little dirt on your socks? What's the point of a mountain biking if you don't get it a little dirty? Sheesh!


honestly, if it is dry, I will re-wear the same pair of sox 2 or 3 times...they just stay in my shoes as I always change out of my shoes at the trailhead...


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> What's wrong with a little dirt on your socks? What's the point of a mountain biking if you don't get it a little dirty? Sheesh!


I tend to be OCD when it involves dirt. I like clean socks, shoes.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> What's wrong with a little dirt on your socks? What's the point of a mountain biking if you don't get it a little dirty? Sheesh!


It's the stuff that makes it inside the shoes I can do without.
Stopping and shaking crap out of the shoes gets annoying.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I use Salomon trail running gaiters when I ride in and do trail work, they keep everything out, plus, I look like I’m wearing spats, but I forgot my tux. Otherwise, i never get dirt in my shoes because I never put a foot down.

Never

Ever

Notevenonce!


----------



## bob-oso (Jul 21, 2020)

Picard said:


> I tend to be OCD when it involves dirt. I like clean socks, shoes.


Switch to black socks/shoes?


----------



## Dobertens (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm a big fan of Salomon Speedcross shoes for most hiking situations. Grippy, comfy, and they take a battering.


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

I wear slightly-too-long joggers tied off at the bottom with 400mm velcro straps. Keeps the ticks out, plus keeps the mud/stones out of my shoes. I won't win any fashion contests though.


----------

